# Default How to best manage blemishes?



## keithmack (Aug 17, 2017)

How to best manage blemishes? With a lower-glycemic-load diet? A  dermatologist prescribed Noviderm’s cleansing cream to little effect.


----------



## juraseka (Aug 17, 2017)

I think my Clarisonic, with a good morning and evening routine, and weekly masks, keep my skin nice and clean


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 26, 2017)

Depends on the blemishes. Cleansing and a very good peeling that cleanses the skin, cleans the sebum and brightens


----------

